# Incel Control



## swiv (Mar 24, 2018)

So there has been a lot of controversy as of late about gun control and measures to prevent or mitigate the damage of future massacres. Personally, I think all this gun debating is preventing us from talking about the real source of mass murders in America: outcasts. There is no problem with guns, because the vast majority of gun owners are responsible members of society. There is not a "mental health problem", because the vast majority of mentally ill people pose no threat to society. The unifying trait of all these mass shooters is that they are pathetic beta males with nothing to offer to the world. Think about how utterly lacking in human connections a person would have to be, in order to spray bullets into a crowd of human beings. 

I propose we just kill 'em, what do you guys think?


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 24, 2018)

great thread
surely threatening to violently repress someone on the basis of their violence will in no way result in more violence


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 24, 2018)

If we  kill them or not, they are gonna die virgins. I see no reason to reduce the amount of tism bucks and speed up their lonely death.

Unless we lock them in a gas chamber and kill em all at once, so they don't have to die alone. Wait, that seems more humane, yea let's do that.


----------



## Jeff Heaney (Mar 24, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> great thread
> surely threatening to violently repress someone on the basis of their violence will in no way result in more violence



> Taking deep thoughts seriously


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 24, 2018)

I don’t know about killing the outcasts, but we’re clearly not bullying them enough if they’ve still got enough fight left to go on a rampage.


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 24, 2018)

when's WW3 when you need it?


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 24, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> when's WW3 when you need it?


The Jews really want us to suffer so they are unleashing trannies and incels on us before they let us fight to the death leaving only (((them)))


----------



## carltondanks (Mar 24, 2018)

honestly, just having non-corrupt popo officers at schools is more than enough to stop a rampage


----------



## CatParty (Mar 24, 2018)

They should just be themselves


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 24, 2018)

CatParty said:


> They should just be themselves


Preferably near a camera when they decide to be


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 24, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I don’t know about killing the outcasts, but we’re clearly not bullying them enough if they’ve still got enough fight left to go on a rampage.


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 24, 2018)

OhGoy said:


>


/thread


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 25, 2018)

> Personally, I think all this gun debating is preventing us from talking about the real source of mass murders in America: *black people*.



Dunno, most social outcasts are too busy looking at hentai and laughing at incels to go on a murder spree.


----------



## jakefromstatefarm007 (Mar 28, 2018)

Antinatalism is the only answer. These people never asked to be brought into the world in the first place, but they're suffering for it. And are victim blamed under the guise of "accountability" despite that not holding since the relationship isn't voluntary. It would be like slave owners holding their slaves accountable for trying to escape. Yet the majority of society would disagree with that kind of "accountability".

Nobody even needs to make a claim of their own to prove this. The basis for the laws and morality of society aren't consistent. When I see instances of a child killing their own family, my thoughts about the parents are "Well, that's your fault. This shouldn't have even made the news".

That logically falls under the parent since not only have they created more suffering by reproducing, but have also created more suffering for themselves, though according to the morality that society supposedly upholds, that logically takes a back seat since the decision to reproduce was their own.

A lot of the moral arguments that are made against these people go out the window the moment "I never asked to be born" is said. The involuntary relationship between parent and child, between that child and society, the child having to endure that hardship of the world despite the lack of consent to participate in the first place contradicts the NAP.

The one responsible for all of the suffering the child goes through as well as their actions logically fall under the parent since they brought the child in the world due to their own desires.

Though this all goes out of the window in nature though since rights don't exist.

Without getting into whether these individuals are justified or not and just arguing from raw logic, I say "What do you expect to happen?" Society perpetuates the problem while simultaneously complaining about it. Though it dodges a solution due to cognitive dissonance, apathy or  because said solution doesn't align with their self interest(Antinatalism going against the desire to breed).

The world will always be hell to a large number of individuals due to discrimination like lookism, lack of resources due to competition, not having the genetics to compete etc

"Incels" are going to keep popping up, so purging them from the gene pool doesn't even make sense. The parents of incels weren't incels themselves.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 28, 2018)

carltondanks said:


> non-corrupt popo officers



That's like saying STD free hookers are a thing.

Mass shootings and incel inspired terrorism are extremely rare to begin with. Whether you like it or not, every society creates outcasts, even "free" societies. And usually with the incels, the problem solves itself. No one is forcing them to stay in their parents' basements and masturbate to underage hentai or whatever all day. Not all incels are school shooters, but all school shooters seem to have some shades of incel behavior and tendencies in them. Speaking of which, schools in America make shit far worse by treating everything as a warning sign. At my old high school, if you weren't a fucking jock, you're worth less than nothing, and considered a threat somehow. This case is hardly unique, but the way society treats so-called "beta males" is shit and doesn't help the situation one bit.



OhGoy said:


>



While this video is funny, anyone who takes this seriously is a lolcow and/or deserves to be bullied themselves.


----------



## swiv (Mar 28, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> While this video is funny, anyone who takes this seriously is a lolcow and/or deserves to be bullied themselves.



When I was in high school, the only kids that got bullied were the ones who actively flouted social norms and antagonized people higher than them on the pecking order. Nobody got picked on who didn't at least kind of deserve it.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 28, 2018)

swiv said:


> When I was in high school, the only kids that got bullied were the ones who actively flouted social norms and antagonized people higher than them on the pecking order. Nobody got picked on who didn't at least kind of deserve it.



Depends on your school, I guess. Is it the gay kid's fault for being gay in a school in the rural South? Or the mentally challenged tard kid for shitting himself every other day because he has bowel control issues? Context counts. Sure, you might have the violent autist asshole edgelord now and then who may more or less bring it upon himself to some extent, but more often than not the victim is a more or less normal kid trying to find his way in the world during a difficult time in life. It's not like beating up "faggots" on a daily basis is going to make them better people, it just makes you look like an asshole to anyone with any sense of humanity. 

For Christ's sake, that Cuban skinhead lesbian from Parkland said that she bullied the kid who would shoot up her school eventually, and has even said that he deserved it. And people wonder why I don't take leftards seriously, but that's a story for another day.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Mar 28, 2018)

I think part of the incel/future school shooter problem (In addition to mental illness)  is that these people want to be heroes. Deep down they want to be the popular kid who scores all the touch downs and has the Cheerleading squad as their own private harem while living it up in a lavish mansion that they hold Animal House/American Pie style parties at every night of the week.  Since these people can't do that due to a variety of reasons, they decide to be "creative" about becoming a hero. Why do you think a lot of these people look up to The Columbine idiots, Adam Lanza, Elliot Rodger and even Randy Stair? The reason is that in their mind they're the heroes who heroically stood up and put the Staceys, Chads and Tyrones in their place by blowing their brains out. In addition these idiots also think that these kinds of massacres will get them remembered for all time while their victims will quickly be forgotten.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 28, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> I think part of the incel/future school shooter problem (In addition to mental illness)  is that these people want to be heroes. Deep down they want to be the popular kid who scores all the touch downs and has the Cheerleading squad as their own private harem while living it up in a lavish mansion that they hold Animal House/American Pie style parties at every night of the week.  Since these people can't do that due to a variety of reasons, they decide to be "creative" about becoming a hero. Why do you think a lot of these people look up to The Columbine idiots, Adam Lanza, Elliot Rodger and even Randy Stair? The reason is that in their mind they're the heroes who heroically stood up and put the Staceys, Chads and Tyrones in their place by blowing their brains out. In addition these idiots also think that these kinds of massacres will get them remembered for all time while their victims will quickly be forgotten.



The sad truth is, they actually do get remembered. Sure, by other losers on the internet, but almost no one gives two shits about the victims. Everyone knows Columbine was done by Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold, but does anybody remember any of the victims' or survivors' names? Does anybody care? Society as a whole is fascinated with these kinds of people to some degree, even if I wouldn't admit my own interest to Average Joe who lives down the road from me a bit, assuming I had it to begin with.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 28, 2018)

swiv said:


> I propose we just kill 'em, what do you guys think?



"We're just gonna kill 'em!"

*mimics slam dunking a basketball*


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 22, 2018)

This is stupid.


----------

